# Rosy Red Minnows?



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Are they good tankmates for either female or male bettas? I have ten right now for a science fair project (nothing harmful, just testing memory) and I was wondering if I could house two of my female bettas with them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they've fast and some can get nippy. they are also used to much cooler waters


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

they do much better in colder water, I have mine in the 50g water garden and will stay out there all year.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will also add to that, two females will kill each other. You need 4 or more to even out aggression - usually in a dense tank of fake and live plants, ornaments, etc. Guppies are the only things closest to why I can think of for what you can add - they however prefer 68-76 F (as they are not actually tropical)


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I will have you know that i keep a rosey red with my betta, they leave each other well alone. they did fight once, but the minnow is a pushy girl and the betta is an easily angered male. but that's just a personality clash. you will be all right, go for it i say!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, say you did go for it. Do you have a second tank in case the minnow or betta becomes stressed or hurt? Which are you willing to risk for temperature.. A tropical betta or cold water minnows? I would not test it personally :/


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Whoops, forgot to check this post! XD 
I've decided against adding minnows, since after I brought them home they seemed really hyper and would've probably been extremely annoying to any betta I were to put in the tank. 
My two female bettas are very placid and aren't very aggressive. I can honestly say, I did put a couple of minnows in one of their tanks and my betta just ignored them. 
As for the sorority rule; I am perfectly aware of having at least three female bettas. I have had sororities in the past and never had any problems with my girls. When I said, "two of my female bettas" I meant one with five of the minnows, since I was splitting the minnows into two groups. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhh haha okay  yes minnows are SOOO active. My one betta was with danios, and he had to headbutt them out of the way to get food. Eventually they learned he was boss  active fish + slow fish is not the best mix but sometimes doable!!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol!  that's sounds cute though XD AlmOst like a mafia boss or something and his minions.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Basically :lol: haha.


----------

